# FS/FT adult super red bristle nose plecos & juvies



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I have 1 female super red adult that I don't need for my breeding program.GONE
Nice colour, healthy,$20 each or trade for aquariums 20 gallons and up. Juvies at an inch an up also available at $10 each or
6/50. Also do trades on those for aquariums.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

bump- not going to make the sale tomorrow unfortunately


----------



## hks pwr (Jul 23, 2010)

Please check PM


----------



## hks pwr (Jul 23, 2010)

Tried to reply via PM, but your inbox is full. How's tomorrow around noon?


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry, I came to work this morning to a bunch of alerts that told me my mail box was full.
Please try again as I HOPE I got it emptied out correctly.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

bump......


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

PM sent.....


----------



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

ddcool tried to send you PM but its full. please PM me. im interested in buy a couple of these. thanks


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is the female still available if so text me at 604-767-4185 thanks.
David


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ddcool i tried to send you PM but your in box is full please PM me. i would love to buy 2 more from you thanks


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

bump, in box should be fixed now. Still have lots of juvies, $10 each or 3/25.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

How big are the juvies?

Thx


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

an inch and up.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

pm sent.......


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Just picked up some of the beautiful little Super Red Juvies tonight....Thanks dd


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

pm sent....


----------

